# Revelar placas de circuitos impresos, donde?



## grafisoft (May 19, 2008)

Hola, alguien sabe de aqui alguna tienda donde pueda revelar un circuito impreso, alguna tienda online?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 19, 2008)

Hola
¿solo quieres uno?
Deverias de itentificar tu lugar de residencia, para que algun miembro te envie al sitio mas cercano.
Hace poco otro usuario estaba en la misma situacion que tu.

Propongo que los usuarios que esten dispuestos a realizar PCB se ofrezcan en este post,  para que cualquier interesado pueda contactar con ellos. (identificar lugar de residencia)


----------



## grafisoft (May 20, 2008)

Residente en Zaragoza Capital.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Juan Romero (May 20, 2008)

Si quieres online, porque no revisas la pagina de Express PCB descarga el software, diseña, ahi te calcula el costo, y luego envialo para que la fabriquen.


----------



## chacarock (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, una consulta, es mas caro hacer las placas, con el revelado a transparencia que con el metodo del toner? lo puedo realizar en mi casa? 
hay algun tema referido a esto?
**si busqué** asi llegue a este tema, y otros lugares donde investigue, dicen que devo comprar la placa con la resina fotosensible y luego aplicarle luz ultravioleta,
pregunta: no viene ese liquido para aplicarle a cualquier placa virgen y luego aplicarle la transparencia?

el otro dia viendo el catalogo de microelectronica vi que tenian un producto catalogado como "liquido revelador" pero como algunos le llaman revelado a el atacado con el acido, me quede con la duda sie lo que venden es esa resina fotosensible, o acido comun, bueno espero puedan sacar mis dudas, ya que estoy cansado de discutir con el de la fotocopiadora, 

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Investiga sobre el revelado o impresion de placas con la tecnica de papel couche. Es sencillo, lo haces en casa y no te lleva mas de una hora tener el pcb ya terminado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2010)

chacarock dijo:


> ....**si busqué** asi llegue a este tema, y otros lugares donde investigue, dicen que devo comprar la placa con la resina fotosensible y luego aplicarle luz ultravioleta,.......


! No ¡ buscaste lo suficiente

Por ejemplo, ¿ Buscaste aquí ?
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Además hay un post donde se comenta como hacerla, como aplicarla al cobre, como trabajarla, Etc


----------



## chacarock (Feb 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! No ¡ buscaste lo suficiente



solo por la fecha del posteo te doy la razon 

si vi un par mas de post, tendre que re releerlos, porque no entiendo bien aun, lo del liquido revelador y el esmalte fotosensible, cuando es placa negativa o positiva o cuando y conque producto devo usar la transparencia con las pistas transparentes o con las pistas negras,  tambien vi que se puede fabricar (no se cual) y vi que algunos usaban "clara de huevo y boligoma" (aunque nuna entendi como) pero, bueno, son un monton de conceptos nuevos que me tomara un tiempito asimilar

graias por el linck fogonazo

un abrazo


----------



## miangel (Dic 10, 2010)

como hacer mi pbc y pegarla al cobre


----------



## Electronec (Dic 10, 2010)

miangel dijo:
			
		

> como hacer mi pbc y pegarla al cobre



Busca los tutoriales en el Foro.

Saludos.


----------

